# Help me with my yarn tail making?



## Aemort (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd really like to make a yarn tail, (I only have 28 yarn pieces cut for the base, haha). I know how to make it, but I don't own a straightener and I'm not buying one to do this project. I might if I really have to, but is there a way to straighten the fur (yarn) without a straightener?


----------



## Dokid (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay so you don't need a straightener although it does help it. All I do is brush it until it becomes straight, you won't be able to get it as nice as someone who used one but it'll do.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 16, 2013)

The straightener doesn't really make the yarn straight, so much as it makes it much smoother and silkier. Changes the texture if you will?
I didn't use a straightener, I used a curling iron, because its what I had available to me. I just ran the fluffs through it a couple times, and they came out nice and straight just as if I'd used a hair straightener. So long as you aren't trying to curl the fluffs around the curling iron, its the same effect, the heat takes the frizziness out of the yarn and makes it nice and soft.
Curling irons and/or hair straighteners are not that expensive. Go to wal-mart and you can find 'em for less than 20 bucks. I got my curling iron used from a thrift store for three bucks. I don't use it for anything but yarn for floofs, so I don't care who owned it before, a quick wipe down with rubbing alcohol and I was on my way.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Feb 18, 2013)

I use a standard iron.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 18, 2013)

Nataku said:


> So long as you aren't trying to curl the fluffs around the curling iron, its the same effect, the heat takes the frizziness out of the yarn and makes it nice and soft.


That makes me wonder, if you DID curl the fluffs around the iron, would you get fancy floofy permed tails?

-F


----------



## Nataku (Feb 19, 2013)

I tried that on a couple fluffs just to see while making my last tail. They curled, but they'd don't hold the curl. The curl tends to mostly undue itself after five-ten minutes. I left a few different fluffs I'd tried curling for various times out overnight to sit on a counter and see how that worked. The next morning they were slightly wavy at best. They tended to stay slightly wavy even after being brushed straight again, but it certainly wasn't anything I'd call 'curly'.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 19, 2013)

I recommend just going and buying a straightener if you don't have some sort of heating alternative. They are as cheap as $15 at Walmart, you may even be lucky enough to find one on clearance for less, or get one used at a Goodwill or something. Sure, the $15 ones aren't the greatest in my opinion, but they tend to do the trick (you sometimes just need to go over the yarn slower, because sometimes they don't get as hot). Reason being, the heat changes the nature of the fiber. End point, though--you do it to make the finished product look better. Sure, you can make a yarn tail without a straightener. But it's not going to look as good as if you had used one, in general. "If something's worth doing, it's worth doing well."


----------

